# Manual Grinder Suggestions?



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I am looking to purchase a decent manual meat grinder. I was hoping to get one for under a hundred bucks. I only need it to make a few extra pounds of burger and or Chili meat. I don't want to spend the big bucks on an electric one, so I figured a manual would be fine. Any ideas on a decent quality grinder for me? 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

ABC warehouse has them on sale for either $19.99 or $29.99.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Really? That is a good deal! Are the guy who sold me the downriggers? I'm pretty sure you are. Anyway, they are awesome and I really appreciate you doing that for me! Great deal and they caught us some salmon in the early fall!

Thanks again, 

Marcus


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Yes, that was me who sold you the downriggers, I'm glad they worked out for you. I just purchased the grinder for $20 from ABC a few minutes ago, it has 1 cutter, 2 different plates for ground meat "size" and 3 different sized sausage tube attachments.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

Manual grinders work fine if you're doing a small amount of meat. If you plan on larger amounts, like processing a deer, go with an electric. They save time, sore muscles, and are worth the investment. You can get a decent one for around $150. Just my $.02.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

MDH said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking to purchase a decent manual meat grinder. I was hoping to get one for under a hundred bucks. I only need it to make a few extra pounds of burger and or Chili meat.


No problem. Go to a butcher & packer supply outlet and you will get a good manual grinder. There is even one with that exact name.

The problem with the inexpensive manual grinders from the local superstores is that they are meant for doing little more than grinding dry bread for breadcrumbs.

Make sure that the throw on the handle is long. If the handle is short you will have to use more effort to make one whole turn plus you will have to make more turns per minute to grind up the same amount of meat. Even the manual grinder handles at stores like Bass Pro Shops are a couple of inches to short.

I have several manual grinders that were built in the 1950s to 1960s. The better ones have handles that are noticeably longer than the ones from K-Mart, Walmart, Target, and ABC Warehouse (sorry Capt. Chaos. but I have looked at a lot of manual grinders.)

With a good manual grinder you can grind up 25 to 75 pounds of boned meat just about as fast as an electric and your wrist, elbow, and arms will not be worn out. Oh, and you will find it easy to get extra grinding plates and other parts.

Butcher and Packer Supply down in the Eastern Market has some good grinders. There is also a place just outside of Mt. Clemens and I am sure you will find some on the west side of the metro area. Or try a store that is devoted to selling kitchen products.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Northern Tool has about the best price I've seen for grinders. for hand operation a #22 won't work you to death,
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_763591+769446

If your interested in a higher quality grinder you may consider a stainless steel model from the Sausagemaker.com. You can hardly go wrong with one of these models.
http://www.sausagemaker.com/manualgrinders.aspx


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

For those of you that are all against manual grinders keep in mind that many professionals at companies like Eckrich only use manual grinders because you have more control. I have 2 manual and 2 electric. I wouldn't get anything small than a #32 manual grinder though.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

banditto, I have the #32 from northern tool and have it hooked up to a 1/2 horse well motor and belt. We have ran at least 40 deer thru it over the years and this year it does not work so well. I would assume I need to replace the knife and plate or have them sharpened. Thanks for any feed back on where to purchase or have sharpened.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

yep the plates wear out. I bought a set of stainless plates for mine after the first set wore out. I have heard of guys having to use shims to space the knife out a bit because it can catch a lot of connective tissue but I haven't tried that. 

Like it was mentioned Detroit Butcher and Packer is one of the largest supplier of meat cutter needs--and oddly enough it is here and not Chicago (go figure). they would have replacement plates, just make sure the shaft size is the same as your grinder--but they should all be standard for manual grinders.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks


----------

